# 55th Fighter Group Bikes



## Stony (Nov 15, 2012)

Wouldn't you love to pick through this pile of bikes?


----------



## model-a (Dec 2, 2012)

That's a cool picture you have a lot of post on hear I always like looking at your post. I am interested in the military bikes, I am getting ready to build a bike like getting ideas from hear. I watch a show every night that has a lot of bikes 12 oclock high. I'm sure you have seen it.


----------



## Boris (Dec 2, 2012)

Stony said:


> Wouldn't you love to pick through this pile of bikes?




And you could get away with it too, 'cause nobody's looking.


----------



## model-a (Dec 2, 2012)

Did those bikes not have kick stands or was it just easier to lay the bike down, I know back then they had a lot of bike racks everywhere.


----------



## OldRider (Dec 11, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> And you could get away with it too, 'cause nobody's looking.




You would notice that wouldn't you Dave?hmmmmmmmmmm


----------

